# ZFS problem



## nikos60 (May 13, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.1 using a ZFS partition, I have incorrect syntax in the /etc/rc.conf file, but I cannot mount the partition; it is read-only. How to mount a ZFS partition for full access? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2013)

`# mount -u /`

That should do the trick.


----------



## nikos60 (May 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

sloved Solved.
*T*hanks SirDice


----------



## ShelLuser (May 17, 2013)

I know it's solved but there's another option to keep in mind here which is in my opinion important enough to mention as well. Keep in mind that ZFS does a lot of "house holding" by itself using parameters which can be set using the zfs command.

So in this example where a ZFS filesystem has already been mounted you should also be able to change the ReadOnly flag:


```
smtp2:/home/peter $ zfs get readonly zroot
NAME   PROPERTY  VALUE   SOURCE
zroot  readonly  off     local
```

If you'd want to change it for the zroot filesystem you'd use something like this: `# zfs set readonly=off zroot`.


----------

